# Any shrimp sellers in Maple Ridge/Coquitlam?



## ryanko (Jul 19, 2014)

Title. Looking to buy 4 for good prices that you set!


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Unfortunately my colony is still getting settled in their new tank and haven't really started breeding yet or I would offer some....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

We have cherry shrimp I'm port
Moody. Nice dark red


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

